
PhoneGuard blocks texting when a phone is traveling faster than 10mph - J3L2404
http://www.slashgear.com/phoneguard-blocks-texting-when-a-phone-is-traveling-faster-than-10mph-28121509/
======
drKarl
The assumptions of this piece of software are ridiculous. What if you are in a
train, or bus, taxi or in a car but someone else is driving? If you are moving
faster than 10mph doesn't mean that you are driving...

~~~
dalke
It's meant for the type of parent or boss who wants to have more control over
what the person with the phone does. In some cases, like "17 year old pizza
delivery driver" then a parent might require the teenager to have that
installed and enabled on the phone before leaving for work. It's not meant for
purchase by the actual user of the phone.

That's going to appeal to only a small number of people, but the company must
certainly hope there are enough to be profitable.

